# Lexi's new haircut



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Took Lexi in for a new do last week. It is too cute! Her front legs aren't exactly even, but I really like our groomer and I found out that Lexi is the only standard she grooms. I brought her pictures from this website and she went from there. We have extreme heat for the last week and she is so much cooler. It is even growing on dh and ds!  I really need to charge my good camera so I don't have to use my phone all the time.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

She looks adorable! What a cute dog and she is SO WHITE! lovely. This is a great cut that is easy to maintain, yet still adds a bit of poodle sparkle. 

It is the cut I used to get for my spoo Clara, except I always had her face shaved almost to the skin. I also had her toenails painted. LOL. And of course, she got a bow every time which lasted about a day. Your groomer did a decent job for never doing it before, too. Tell her to let the bracelets grow more and barely shape them for a while. They get really cute and puffy. I had my spoos bracelets not quite so tall, more just around her ankles, but I like the taller look on yours. When my puppy is older, I might have to do that one again. Bracelets are fun. 

My groomer isn't well versed in all the poodle cuts, either. The owner of the grooming place gave Bonnie to her as 'her dog'. The experienced groomer goes over everything she has done with Bonnie and then modifies things a bit if needed. My groomer is very willing to learn. Bonnie loves going to her (starts wagging her tail when we get there). I figure if the groomer is so good that my pup loves her, then I should stay there. I have been tipping her a little to make her want to please me.  She had trouble with the show cut I was trying to do for a while. She did a modified lamb last time and it looks nice. Next time I am going to talk to her about cutting up on her chest and the top of her legs because she has been leaving it so long it makes my pup look like she has short front legs, which she doesn't.

I agree with you that if you are not into showing and the cut doesn't have to be absolutely perfect, that you should stick with someone you like. The groomer will learn your dog very well.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

I think she looks great! I have been leaning toward putting Sonya in a Miami like this for the rest of the summer and I keep seeing photos on here that make me really want to! I groom her myself and have never done this cut before, but maybe I will give it a try soon! Thanks for sharing. Your girl is adorable!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

I also love that cut on Lexi - Your groomer did a good job! She looks so adorable! I love my girls in this cut too - it is so nice for the summer, pretty and cool!


----------



## buttercup123 (Oct 7, 2010)

I think she looks cute but certainly not something I'd be paying for.
Her braclets are VERY un even, I'd be running far away from that groomer if I were you.


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

I dont think that's very nice at all, buttercup. She stated that she LIKES her groomer and that Lexi is the only spoo client this groomer has. If her groomer is kind to her dog and she feels comfortable leaving Lexi with her, then I APPLAUD katbrat for being the sort of owner who allows a less-experienced groomer 'learn' on her poodle. 

Stay with this groomer! She'll likely learn fast as she has more practice, and if you feel comfortable with her and Lexi seems happy when you pick her up, that is FAR more important than perfectly-matched bracelets! And eventually the perfect bracelets will come. You are helping this groomer grow in her career, you have no idea how much she probably appreciates it.

I have worked with several groomers who produced beautiful work but were not patient or kind to the dogs on their table. If you like your groomer, stick with her! And kindly ask that she take a little more off the bigger bracelet next time.


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

Double post. Stupid phone.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_She looks really nice in that clip. 

Good on you for allowing a groomer learn to perfect a clip on you spoo. Everyone has to learn their craft and someone or something has to be their first. You sound like a very kind and patient person.

It is getting so hot in Vermont that I feel like shaving the spoos down to their skinny!! But, this is the time of year when we stop clipping short and start letting the coat grow in for the winter. Fans are good!_


----------



## buttercup123 (Oct 7, 2010)

FunkyPuppy said:


> I dont think that's very nice at all, buttercup. She stated that she LIKES her groomer and that Lexi is the only spoo client this groomer has. If her groomer is kind to her dog and she feels comfortable leaving Lexi with her, then I APPLAUD katbrat for being the sort of owner who allows a less-experienced groomer 'learn' on her poodle.
> 
> Stay with this groomer! She'll likely learn fast as she has more practice, and if you feel comfortable with her and Lexi seems happy when you pick her up, that is FAR more important than perfectly-matched bracelets! And eventually the perfect bracelets will come. You are helping this groomer grow in her career, you have no idea how much she probably appreciates it.
> 
> I have worked with several groomers who produced beautiful work but were not patient or kind to the dogs on their table. If you like your groomer, stick with her! And kindly ask that she take a little more off the bigger bracelet next time.


Shes paying her hard earned money for this clip I would expect the groomer to be trained how to clip one of the most common breeds. If she hasnt ever even done a Poodle I'd be very afraid to see her other clips. Not only that but if she cant even scissor a basic bracelet she has no place using scissors on a dog. 

Just wanted her to know she was getting ripped off. 
If she was just learning she should have notified the OP and given her at least 50% off the groom.
Maybe I'm just crabby about it because there are so many self taught groomers or groomers that pet stores pump out who cant groom..I just think they should know how to do their job befoe charging for it.


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

She looks lovely.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

buttercup123 said:


> Shes paying her hard earned money for this clip I would expect the groomer to be trained how to clip one of the most common breeds. If she hasnt ever even done a Poodle I'd be very afraid to see her other clips. Not only that but if she cant even scissor a basic bracelet she has no place using scissors on a dog.
> 
> Just wanted her to know she was getting ripped off.
> If she was just learning she should have notified the OP and given her at least 50% off the groom.
> Maybe I'm just crabby about it because there are so many self taught groomers or groomers that pet stores pump out who cant groom..I just think they should know how to do their job befoe charging for it.



_Although I appreciate where you are coming from, I believe it is up to the op to decide whether or not she feels that she is being ripped off. From her post, I would say that she is okay with it. 

We dont' know what the groomer's training is as it wasn't stated by the op.

Are you a groomer who makes their living doing this? If you are, then I understand why you would be upset at thinking that this is an amateur taking money away from you hypothetically.

I am a professional photographer and know first hand what the era of DSLR's has done to us. But, hating the people who are doing amateur work with their DSLR's and the people buying it, isn't going to put money in my pocket. Another approach has to be taken and that requires me to be creative.

In any case, this is just a personal opinion on my part and yours._


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

As a groomer, I think she looks very nice! I consider a groom complete when either we've achieved the desired look, or the pup runs out of patience - whichever comes first! If a groom dog has been on the table long enough (in her opinion!), but she's not quite "perfect", we're done for the day. I'm always happy to do touch ups another day for an imperfect groom. Compassion tells you to put the scissors down while pride tells you to make the groom *perfect*. It seems your groomer knows when to "let it go". That's good for Lexi! 

I think she looks adorable and like outwest said "SO WHITE!" In the last pic her chest and shoulders look so plush and fluffy I just want to hug her!


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I like my groomer. She is patient and kind with Lexi. That goes a very long way with me. Sbe groomed our toy who was always FFT and even all over. I know her grooming wasn't perfect on Lexi but I'm willing to work with her. I took our toy to a groomer once who said they did lots of poodles. I was very specific on her trim when I dropped her off. When I picked her up, she looked like a schnauzer and the groomer kept telling me how cute "he" looked. 
Bracelets that are crooked on a first try just aren't the end of the world.


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

I agree with both of the above posters. As an FYI, this is not petgroomersforum.com. Unless an owner asks for a critique or opinion, or outright asks 'should i find a new groomer?', it is considered very rude to put down a new hairstyle on the forum. 

In my area standard poodles are few and far between. As a matter of fact, many people have no idea that the size exists. I've been through corporate, a ridiculously expensive pet resort, and my current salon, and each place only boasted 2-4 spoo clients. Shih tzus, small pure and mixed terriers, and farm dogs are what we see. Not having years of poodle experience doesn't make someone a bad groomer. If you never have a chance to practice a breed, how will you retain what you learned in training?


----------



## Princess Dollie (Jan 15, 2011)

I wanted to log into a desktop computer to take a proper look at Lexi. For some reason, I can't open up thumbnails on my iPad.

I think she looks adorable. She is such a cute baby and, like others said, she is so fluffy white....a little cotton ball!

I've been having white poodle envy recently. Is she hard to keep looking so clean and spiffy?


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Princess Dollie said:


> I wanted to log into a desktop computer to take a proper look at Lexi. For some reason, I can't open up thumbnails on my iPad.


hold your finger down on the photo for a bit and a thing will pop up asking if you want to open the picture, open in a new window, or something else...I always open them into a new window so I don't have to loose the page

Lexi looks awesome, I love the miami...its one of my favourite clips!!


----------



## Princess Dollie (Jan 15, 2011)

Well I'll be damned. I learn something new every day. Lexi looks good on my iPhone too.

Thanks, Keith!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

well i think she's cute. and as time goes, she's gonna end up looking even cuter. she's going to draw attention when out on a walk!

i love temperance in a modified miami (i'm cording her bracelets and i'm thinking of letting them be long like go go boots!)

and i hope buttercup never comments on my pics of my dogs because i groom them myself and while it's not perfect they are my babies and i think they are gorgeous.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

She looks great! I have Russell in a modified Miami. My groomer was taught by a Standard Poodle Breeder in BC, so she cringes when I come in and tell her what I want 
My husband likes shaggy and I like shaved, so we kinda fall in-between. 
I think your groomer did a good job, even better when you're happy, eh


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

What a beautiful girl! I love her cut! I can't wait to start trying out all the fun poodle cuts on Huxley! I love the bracelets and uneven or not it was a GREAT experience for Lexi and that's the most important thing! She's a poodle after all and going to be spending LOTS of time being groomed so better to make her experience there a happy, fun one than have every hair in its place!


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Princess Dollie said:


> I wanted to log into a desktop computer to take a proper look at Lexi. For some reason, I can't open up thumbnails on my iPad.
> 
> I think she looks adorable. She is such a cute baby and, like others said, she is so fluffy white....a little cotton ball!
> 
> I've been having white poodle envy recently. Is she hard to keep looking so clean and spiffy?


The only part that I really notice gets dirty are her feet. Even with them clean shaved, they will get a dingy look sometimes. The funny thing about having a white poodle is that is the only color I insisted that I didn't want when we decided to get a standard.  I think she is a cutie, and I really do love her white color. We are head over heals in love with her.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I agree West Coast spoo. My groomer has a couple of huge poodle books. We have looked at them together and discussed exactly what I want. Whenever I go back she asks how it worked and did I want anything different. She only talks to me after greeting my dog and never forgets her treat at the end. She does her very best to please me and everytime I take Bonnie back she looks nicer. I figure by a year old she will know my spoo very well. In the mean time, Bonnie loves her and has never once had a razor burn. Her ears are spotless and her toenails trimmed and her anal glands done. I do pay $5 less than if the experienced groomer in the shop did it, but I usually give her a $5 tip. 

I also understand Buttercup, too. It is expensive to groom a spoo and I would hope they would be trained in spoos, but if they don't have any, they don't have any. My groomers told me they only have about 5 or 6 spoos that come on a regular basis. That's not too many.


----------

